# corn cob babies



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2010)

My babies were hollowing out this corncob after finishing the corn off, I did try to get them out, but they didn't wanna go, so I left them alone, aren't they cute!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 5, 2010)

They are cute, what species are they?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2010)

I dont know, I lost the name on them.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 5, 2010)

Aaawww maaan! The suspense, I'll be forced to search on it. :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Hibiscus, do you have dubias?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2010)

yessum I do, multiply like rabbits


----------



## sbugir (Jun 6, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> yessum I do, multiply like rabbits


  they're beuties  .


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 22, 2010)

The adult in the background looks like _Blaberus boliviensis_; Did you get these from me?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

I might of, I dont know! someone sold them to me, I didn't hatch them meself



is that the six spot or something like that?


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I might of, I dont know! someone sold them to me, I didn't hatch them meself
> 
> 
> 
> is that the six spot or something like that?


The double-dot roach, AKA the bolivien roach. Pics of multiple adults would be very useful in properly ID'ing them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2010)

I will take pics tomorrow and post, remind me if I forget....what was I gonna do?


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I will take pics tomorrow and post, remind me if I forget....what was I gonna do?


REMINDER.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 30, 2010)

Please post more pics of roaches.  My daughter and I love them. We can't seem to get any good ones where I live. My husband and dad live with us and they hate them. My daughter has actually been keeping an american cockroach as a pet, (in secret) :devil2: . I know they are a pest, but all we seem to be able to get, are what we can catch. We also were keeping surinam roaches with our millipedes in a container outside. Unfortunately, there was an ant problem, at least the ants didn't mess with the millipedes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2010)

I just happen to have a few dubia left, if u want some, send shipping to me at [email protected] it is 6.5 and I will send u a little bag full. I just sent off all the others today, when I find out the new web sites name I sent them too, I will let u know!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2010)

ps the dubias I sent off today, weighed 10 lbs. thats a lot of roaches. I am gonna miss them


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 1, 2010)

That is a great offer, I will have to talk it over with the husband. I hope we can come to some kind of agreement,  because I would love to have them. I will let you know, either way.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

Their wings are bad, but what species is this, I lost the name on these.











are these the orange headed ones?


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Their wings are bad, but what species is this, I lost the name on these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eublaberus prosticus, orange headed roach.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2010)

oh boy I was right, thanks!


----------

